# Tell me about FETs that have worked



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Quick history - first ivf - bfp, missed miscarriage seen at 7w5d scan. Had erpc. Had two frozen embryos. First FET was medicated, had bloody discharge before transfer, clinic said they'd scan me before transfer but didn't, started bleeding four days after transfer. Bfn. Second FET was natural with cyclogest support. No bleeding before OTD, but BFN. Second ivf moved clinics, bfp, started bleeding on day of scan at 7w2d, miscarriage. Was long and drawn out and suspected ectopic, but I'm sure it was miscarriage. I'll be having tests done at recurrent miscarriage clinic soon. I was on steroids as I have hashimotos. 

We have two good frozen embryos (a 4aa and a 5bb) and are planning to go for FET around March or April, after having miscarriage tests done. I'll be having steroids again. The problem is I've lost all hope that we'll ever be parents. After 2 fails and 2 miscarriages I just can't see it happening. Can anyone give me hope? Tell me about FETs that have worked please.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your losses. It's not easy,  but hopefully, ;things will change soon. Have you been on clexane at all?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Flips, 

I have followed quite a similar path to you in the past. 

After a freeze all due to OHSS at the beginning of this year we went for our first FET 3 months later. Sadly, it failed. I remember thinking it would work first time for us and wrapping myself up in cotton wool before during and after transfer.  We were so sad and mourned the loss of our embryo.  

We decided to go back 2 months later, less confident but just took each day as it came we chose a 5AA out of our 18 frozen embryo army I asked for cyclogest support this time around as i bled before otd the lat time. 

I remember praying during the minutes the embryo was placed back home and I didn't cry this time around and told myself that if a miracle was to happen and I was to be blessed with a child then it's out of our hands. 

I am now 22 weeks pregnant expecting a boy in April 16 and I can't even begin to tell you how grateful I am every minute of everyday. 

Please do not lose hope, it can and will happen for you. 

Xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Flips having had 2 fails and 2 mc also I feel you!  am pupo on our first FET and already think it's failed as embryo was poor quality after the thaw,  my lining was thin and I don't feel preggers at all. However I have a plan for another cycle if necessary and I believe if you can get on top of your medical issues then it's just a numbers game. And you have two great sounding blasts there. Keep going to will be a mum one day xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Flips I have identical twins from natural FET I had clexane 40mg & 10mg prednisolone after transfer.

Best of luck


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Both my children were from fet cycles after a failed fresh. I had a few extras (see my signatures) but the fet experience was so much better for me and I am obviously a huge fan_ very best of luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My friend has twins from FET and another lady on my birth board is 20 weeks pregnant from a FET.

X


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Flips
Sorry to hear of your journey and really hope your time comes soon x
I am currently 16 weeks pregnant with a FET (I had 2 embryos transferred - a 5bb and a 4bb and am pregnant with just one).
And one of my best friends has 3 ivf children - 1 from a fresh cycle and 2 separate FETs.

My NHS clinic, Homerton, have been having good results from FET this year and are generally encouraging freeze all cycles going forward.

Best of luck to you xx


----------



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi flips,

I had a fresh cycle which failed and a frozen cycle which also failed.

On my third go, with my second frozen, I got lucky and had twins who are now 14 months old.

The embryos from my first and second go we're obviously better grading than the ones from my third go so I believe that the grading isn't the be all and end all. My twins were the ones that were meant to be.

Good luck!!

Xx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies x

I don't have a lot of hope, but am trying to get myself into a new positive frame of mind before going for FET.


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm 40 weeks pregnant with a FET. Defrosted 3 eggs and 1 didn't survive, had 2 put back and luckily one stuck, due in 2 days

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next try xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations *Charmars!*


----------

